# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  نفي الحيدة "السياسية" للقانون الدولي الخاص

## هيثم الفقى

*"السياسية" للقانون الدولي الخاص:*
20- لا يمكن التسليم بمقولة الحيدة السياسية للقانون الدولي الخاص، لأن قواعد هذا القانون، وعلي وجه التحديد قواعد، الإسناد، ليست نتاج لنفس المجتمع الوطني الذي تكونت فيه القواعد القانونية الموضوعية( ). فعند اختيار المشرع أو القاضي ( إذا كانت قاعدة الإسناد ذات مصدر قضائي) لضابط إسناد معين، فإنهما يوليان جهدهما إلي عقد الاختصاص لقانون الدولة التي تتركز بها العلاقة أو التي يوجد بها مركز ثقلها. من هذه الزاوية يبدو أن هذا التحديد لا يتأثر بالحلول المقررة أو القيم السائدة علي صعيد قواعد القانون الداخلي. فضلاً عن ذلك فقد تتبنى عدة دول نفس ضابط الإسناد. بالنسبة لمسألة معينة، بالرغم من الإختلاف التام بين القواعد الموضوعية المطبقة في هذه الدول والتي تحكم نفس المسألة( ).
ومع ذلك فإن هذا لا يجب أن يستبعد إمكانية أن يتم إختيار ضابط الإسناد علي ضوء بعض الاعتبارات الاجتماعية والأهداف التي تتأثر بها أيضاً قواعد القانون الداخلي( ).
2- وقد سبق للفقيه بيليه الإشارة إلي مدى الإرتباط القائم بين الهدف الاجتماعي للقوانين الداخلية ومضمون قواعد الإسناد( ). ورتب علي ذلك أنه يجب حل مشكلة تنازع القوانين بما يضمن عقد الاختصاص للقانون الذي يستجيب للهدف الاجتماعي للنظام القانوني الذي ثارت بصدده مشكلة التنازع( ).
وبغض النظر عن أن هذه الفكرة قد أستخدمت من أجل تقرير التفرقة بين قوانين الضمان الاجتماعي lois de garantie sociale ذات التطبيق الإقليمي، وقوانين الحماية الفردية lois de protection individuelle. الممتدة فإنه ليس هناك ما يمنع من أن نرى في نظرية بيليه تعبيراً عن رفضه للحيدة "السياسية" لقاعدة الإسناد ولما يقال عن عدم تأثرها بالقيم والاعتبارات الاجتماعية السائدة في النظام القانوني الذي تنتمي إليه. 
22- في نفس هذا المعنى يندرج تأكيد العميد باتيفول من وجود علاقة عضوية بين قاعدة الإسناد وقواعد القانون الداخلي، وإن قواعد التنازع التي تتجاهل المفاهيم التشريعية السائدة في مجال القانون الداخلي تمثل عقبة تحول دون تحقيق التنسيق بين مختلف النظم. القانونية( ). ويقدم لنا القانون الوضعي العديد من الأمثلة التي توضح بجلاء كيف يتأثر مضمون قواعد الإسناد بالسياسة التشريعية و المبادئ الموضوعية السائدة في النظام القانوني. 
23- ولعل أبرز الأمثلة علي ذلك التأثر إقتضاء إتفاق قواعد الإسناد مع المبادئ الموضوعية الدستورية، وهو الأمر الذي أدى بالمشرع في العديد من الدول، إلي التدخل بقصد وضع هذه القواعد موضوع الإتساق والانسجام مع تلك المبادئ( ).
وفي القانون المصري كانت الرغبة في كفالة احترام قواعد الشريعة الإسلامية التي تقرر حقوقا للزوج المسلم سبباً في عقد الاختصاص للقانون المصري كلما كان أحد الزوجين مصرياً وقت الزواج. 
24- وفي القانون الفرنسي، أدت معاملة القواعد الموضوعية للطفل الطبيعي علي قدم المساواة مع الطفل الشرعي ليس فقط إلي توحيد المعاملة بينهم فيما يتعلق بإكتسابهم للجنسية الفرنسية ولكن أيضاً إلي وضع قاعدة إسناد واحدة تحكم إثبات البنوة الشرعية والبنوة الطبيعية( ). وفي نفس المعنى أمكن لجانب من الفقه أن يستخلص، من إستبعاد أي دور للإرادة في تحديد القانون الذي يحكم الميراث حتى وقتنا الحاضر، رغبة المشرع في تقديم المصلحة الجماعية علي مصلحة الأفراد( ).
25- ويقدم لنا القانون اليونانى مثلا يبين كيف يمكن أن يؤثر تعديل السياسة التشريعية للقانون الموضوعي علي مضمون قاعدة الإسناد، فقد صاحب تعديل نصوص القانون اليوناني الموضوعية المتعلقة بإبرام الزواج تعديل آخر لنصوص القانون الدولي الخاص التي تنظم هذه المسألة. 
وفقاً للقواعد الموضوعية للقانون اليوناني المطبقة قبل التعديل. كان لا بد من إجراء الزواج في الشكل الديني متى كان أحد الزوجين يونانياً منتمياً إلي الكنيسة اليونانية الشرقية وإلا عٌد الزواج باطلاً أو منعدماً. وكان الفقه الغالب يرى في هذا الإقتضاء شرطا موضوعيا لصحة الزواج( ). وكانت قاعدة الإسناد اليونانية الخاصة بموضوع الزواج تقضى بإخضاع الشروط الموضوعية لقانون جنسية كل من الزوجين مع تطبيق هذين القانونين تطبيقاً موزعاً. وقد كان من شأن إعمال هذه القاعدة بواسطة المحاكم اليونانية إعلان بطلان كل زواج أبرم وفقاً للشكل المدني متى كان أحد أطرافه يونانياً أرثوذكسياً أي أن هدف هذه القاعدة كان حماية فعالية القواعد الموضوعية للقانون اليوناني الخاصة بشروط الزواج، حتى ولو أبرم هذا الزواج في الخارج. إلا أن السماح بالزواج في الشكل المدني إقتضى تعديل قاعدة الإسناد لذا فقد ألغى القانون رقم 1250 لسنة 1982 ( )هذه القاعدة القديمة المقررة في المادة 13 من القانون المدني اليوناني وأحل محلها المادة 13/1 جديدة والتي تنص علي أن الشروط الموضوعية للزواج يحكمها بالنسبة لكل من الزوجين قانون جنسية أياً منها. وهكذا يكفي وفقاً لهذا النص أن يستوفي الزوجان الشروط الموضوعية التي يقتضيها قانون أحدهما حتى يتكون الزواج صحيحاً. يتضح هنا بجلاء مدى تأثير التغيير الذي طرأ علي السياسة التشريعية للقانون الداخلي علي الحلول السائدة في مجال القانون الدولي الخاص. فالإسناد الإختياري لقانون اياً من الزوجين ينسجم مع الإمكانية التي يمنحها القانون اليوناني الموضوعي للخطيبين في الإختيار بين الشكل الديني أو الشكل المدني عند إبرام الزواج. 
فالمشرع اليوناني قدرً أنه لما كان من الممكن للزوجين اليونانيين إبرام زواجهما في الشكل المدني، فإن نفس الإمكانية يجب أن تتاح لأي زوجين لا يكون لكليهما نفس الجنسية. 
26- إذا كانت الأمثلة التي أوردناها تتضافر لنفى ما قيل عن حيدة قاعدة الإسناد بالنسبة للقيم والإعتبارات السائدة في النظام القانوني الذي تنتمي إليه، فإن التزايد الهائل والمضطرد لعلاقات الحياة الخاصة الدولية تؤكد وتدعم هذه النتيجة. فخلال حقبة طويلة من الزمن كانت علاقات الحياة الخاصة الدولية تتسم بالندرة وبالتالي بطابعها الإستثنائي. فالمعطيات الاجتماعية للقرن التاسع عشر لم تكن تسمح – سوى نادراً – للتجار الباريسيين بإبرام عقود مع مكسيكيين ناقصى الأهلية وفقاً لقوانينهم الشخصية( ). كذلك إتسم الزواج المختلط بندرته بحيث لم يكن لمركز الزوجية المذبذبة وغير المستقر لإحدى الأميرات أن يؤثر في التماسك الاجتماعي للجماعة الوطنية الفرنسية( ). إلا أنه مع تطور المعطيات الاجتماعية للمجتمع الدولي للأفراد, وتحول العالم لقرية كونية صغيرة, تطورت العلاقات الخاصة الدولية تطوراً هائلاً: 
Le droit intornational privé n’est plus le privilège des beati possédante ( ).
ويكفي في هذا الصدد أن نضرب مثلاً علي ذلك بالزيادة الهائلة في العلاقات العقدية ذات الطابع الدولي, وفي علاقات الزواج المختلط نتيجة سهولة إنتقال الأفراد والأموال عبر الحدود. وهكذا تقدم زيادة العلاقات ذات الطابع الدولي سبباً إضافياً لرفض مفهوم الحيدة السياسية لقاعدة الإسناد. فهذه العلاقات لم تعد تتسم بطابعها الهامشي أو الثانوي بحيث لا يخشى من مساسها بالتماسك الاجتماعي للدول التي ترتب فيها آثارها. 
من كل ما سبق يمكن القول بأن قاعدة الإسناد لا ينبغي لها أن تتسم بالحيدة في مواجهة القيم والاعتبارات الاجتماعية السائدة في النظام القانوني الذي تكون جزءاً منه. فهي لا تتجاهل أبداً الأهداف الذي يسعى هذا النظام لتحقيقها ومن بينها حماية الطرف الضعيف. 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــ
انظر:
POCAR “ La protection de la faible partie” op cit p 335
( ) انظر: 
BATIFOL’’Principes de droit international privé’ Rec des cours. No 97. (1959-ll.) p. 440. 
( ) انظر: د. فؤاد رياض. د. سامية راشد- الوسيط في القانون الدولي الخاص- الجزء الثاني (تنازع القوانين وتنازع الاختصاص) 1992، ص35. 
( ) انظر: 
Pillet: “Traité pratique du droit international privé”. Paris. 123. T. I. Pp 109 et ss. No 4 et suv. 
(1)
Pillet ‘ Taite….’’op cit. T l. p. 104. No. 
(2)
“Si on veut bâtir un droit international privé indépendent de tout droit privé, on aura un ensemble de règles abstraites qui ne s’inspireront. d’aucune conception humaine déterminée, il s’agit de règles combinatoires. indifférentes au contenue des systèmes à combiner ‘’ Actualité des intérêts du droit international privé’ Festschrift Zwerigert, Tubingn, 1981, pp. 26 et ss. 
وانظر في تأكيد أن القانون الدولي الخاص هو أكثر فروع القانون انفتاحاً علي مختلف القيم الاجتماعية. 
SCHMIITTHOFF; ”Der Eintluss ausserrechtlicher Elemente auf die Prinzipiengestaltung des englischen Privatrecht. Zeitchrift fur Rechtsvergleichung.” II. 1970. pp. 81- 94.
EUGEN LANGEN “The influence of extra- legal elements on the shaping of private international laws.” Festschrift Schnitthoff, Frankfurt, 1975, pp. 265- 277. 
KENNELH COUNTER, “Sociology and Private lnternational law” Festschrift Schmitthaff. op cit. Pp 33- 41. 
إلى بيان الطبيعة السياسية لاختيار ضابط الإسناد – أنظر: 
AGUILAR NAVARRO Algunos supuestos politicos del derecho internacional privado. 
المجلة الأسبانية للقانون الدولي 1960 ص53 حيث يكتب: 
“la determinacion del punto de connexion es la gran decision de la politica legislativa en el derecho internacional privado” 
( ) راجع رسالتنا حول العلاقة بين القانون الدولي الخاص والدستور المشار إليها سابقاً في ص 399 وما بعدها- بند 359 وما بعدها 
( ) انظر : 
LOUSSOUARN “Le règle de conflit est –elle une règle nature? ‘’ Travaux . 1980- 1981. P. 29 
Le mouvement d’ assimilation de l’enfant naturel à l’enfant légitime a conduit non seulement à une unité de traitement en matière de nationalité, mais aussi à accréditer et à faire triompher l’idée que la filiation légitime et la filiaton naturelle. A raison de cette convergence ne pouvaient pas varier leur établissement soumis à des règles de conflit différentes. Cela a depouché sur la soumission de l’une et de l’autre à une règle de conflit unique désignant la loi nationale de la mère.. “ 
( ) انظر: 
UBERTAZZI; ‘’ Règles de non discrimination et droit international privé’’ Rec. des cours. (1977. IV) no 157.p353 

( ) وذلك علي عكس الفقه المصري الغالب الذي جرى علي إعتبار شرط إبرام الزواج وفقا لطقوس دينية معينة من الشروط الشكلية. 
راجع :د. جابر جاد، تنازع القوانين، بند 15، ود. عز الدين عبد الله القانون الدولي الخاص، الجزء الثاني، الطبعة السادسة ص247 ، والدكتور منصور مصطفي منصور، تنازع القوانين ص 209. والدكتور كمال فهمي, أصول القانون الدولي الخاص فقرة 305. 
ويرى الدكتور فؤاد رياض والدكتورة سامية راشد (الوسيط في القانون الدولي الخاص – الجزء الثاني. تنازع القوانين وتنازع الإختصاص 1992ص 205) عدم إمكان مجاراة هذا الرأي علي إطلاقه لأن النظام المصرى يضم إلي جانب الشريعة الإسلامية عدة شرائع ملية. لذا يجب تحديد طبيعة هذا الشرط في ضوء ما تقرره الشريعة الداخلية التي ينتمي إليها أطراف العلاقة محل النزاع. 
وانظر في إعتبار هذا الشرط من الشروط الشكلية في القضاء الفرنسي. حكم محكمة النقض الفرنسية في قضية Caraslanis الصادر في 22 يونيوه 1955 والمنشور في المجلة الانتقادية 1956، ص 723 مع تعليق لهنري باتيفول. 

( ) انظر نص هذا القانون مترجماً للفرنسية ومنشوراً في المجلة الإنتقادية. 1982، ص792

( ) انظر :
Rey, 16 Janvier, 1861, Lizardi, D1861, I.193, S., 1861-I, p.305, note Masse. 

(1)
Civ., 18 mars, 1878, princesse de Bauffremont. S., 1878, I. 193, note labbé. 
(2)
Jacques Foyer et Simon Dipitie. Note sous Paris. 27 Avril 1973. Revue. 1974. P. 93. 
وأيضا ً: 
Fayer ‘’tournant et retour aux sources en droit international privé” J. C. P. 1975 I. 2762. no 12

----------


## DashWhep

رد: ما هو التحكحيم الدولي التجاري في الجزائرشكرا على المساعدة ربي يخليكم وهل هناك المزيد عن التحكيم التجاري لو سمحتم

----------


## محمود الشربينى

رائع مجهودك الغالي

----------

